# Oneidi DC



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Got my DC set up today used "7, 6", 5" spiral Not the most idea duct set up but I'm lacking space












5" flex is going to the TS have a 4" line feeding the castle pocket screw and jointer and have a floor sweep at far end out of the picture

ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Dust collection*

Nice, it looks like the Oneida V-System. I installed the V-3000 last year and it works great. I got the 35 gallon drum and the fill sensor with strobe light is a good addition. It doesn't take long to fill 35 gallons running boards through my Jointer and Planer.

Jack


----------

